# Comb and brush suggestions



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

I have a pin brush! My Lola hair is very thin in her top knot and on her neck I hope it grows in soon! I asked the breeder was it cut down due to matting but she stated it grew in like that... I brush her hair daily!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

You really need a slicker to line brush longer coat. I like the one called Doggyman.


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> You really need a slicker to line brush longer coat. I like the one called Doggyman.


Thanks Tiny! So whats good for that short puppy coat


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

If you want him curly, a pin brush. If you want them poofy, still a slicker, just be careful with the skin.
Misting with water before brushing is very good either way!


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

Is there a brand of slicker brush that is better than others?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Your 'basic' arsenal should include a slicker brush, a pin brush, and a metal comb. The slicker brush for short coats is good and the pin brush is good for longer hair as it reaches the skin, when hair is longer. The comb is used to 'check' your brushing to make sure you have not left any mats! combing is an important step in preventing mats!!!!! Oh yeah, have a metal flea comb too.......it's good for combing the goobers from eyes (after you soften them first of course) It is also good to remember that if you do have a longer coat to never brush it dry, always use a spritz of either plain water or detangler/brushing spray...........I put a couple of teaspoons of hair conditioner in a spray bottle and use that as a brushing spray. Hope my rambling on helps you a little Hahaha!!!! I'm obsessed with my Molly's hair!!!


I use a Oscar Frank Universal slicker brush and Bass pin brush. Not expensive, but I have had both for 2+ years and they are still good even after everyday use! I also have a really small pin brush that I use on Molly's tiny legs that is called Li'l Pals Slicker Brush (really meant for tiny dogs and cats! LOL!) I also carry this one in my purse..................hahaha!


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> If you want him curly, a pin brush. If you want them poofy, still a slicker, just be careful with the skin.
> Misting with water before brushing is very good either way!


This is all so exciting to me thank you!


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Your 'basic' arsenal should include a slicker brush, a pin brush, and a metal comb. The slicker brush for short coats is good and the pin brush is good for longer hair as it reaches the skin where hair is longer. The comb is used to 'check' your brushing to make sure you have not left any mats! combing is an important step in preventing mats!!!!! Oh yeah, have a metal flea comb too.......it's good for combing the goobers from eyes (after you soften them first of course) It is also good to remember that if you do have a longer coat to never brush it dry, always use a spritz of either plain water or detangler/brushing spray...........I put a couple of teaspoons of hair conditioner in a spray bottle and use that as a brushing spray. Hope my rambling on helps you a little Hahaha!!!! I'm obsessed with my Molly's hair!!!


Thanks we'll be at the pet store shortly! Molly's coat is beautiful!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

shell said:


> Is there a brand of slicker brush that is better than others?


This Oscar Frank slicker was recommended on the forum, so I bought it and I like it:






I actually use my comb more, however. I was going to buy a CC Poodle Buttercomb, but figured I would try this Andis comb first, since it got good reviews on Amazon and is a lot less expensive (but still really good quality IMHO):


----------



## CaperGirl (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm a fan of the Lawrence TenderCare soft slickers. Nice and soft and they come in various sizes.


----------

